# Please review this track --> trying to get into soundtrack type scoring!



## misterboston

Hey.
This is about my 3rd attempt at producing some "background" music with the goal of scoring for film. Please check it out (it's up on the web at sectionzmusic, a place mostly devoted to techno music) at the following link:

http://www.sectionzmusic.com/detail.asp?SZID=23132

Thanks for your feedback!
...misterboston


----------



## misterboston

No takers?


----------



## MelodicDreamer

It certainly sounds like music from television! Sounds good to me!


----------



## misterboston

Thanks! I'm working on some more. It's hard making the transistion from rap/hip hop to soul to techno to classical! I need to figure out how to finally make $5 from music finally in my life! 
...misterboston


----------

